# newby



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

i'm a rookie with rollers, i bought 15 birds about 2 months ago, they r rollin pretty good. the guy i bought them called me today and has a mated pair of pensom rollers, i'm picking them up tomorrow cant wait. i'm new to pigeons but im hooked,can i put them in with my birds, without any problems
thanks Scot


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

To be on the safe side, you should probably quarantine them for several weeks. Even tho they come from the same loft, you don't know if something might have changed in the other loft that could cause an illness in your birds. 

If the other loft is current on all meds and vaccinations you might not have to wait as long, but I would keep a real close eye on the new birds. Are they eating, drinking? Any change in stool, behavior, breathing, etc. If nothing shows up, it might be safe to put them together earlier. Congrats on getting Pensoms. They are great birds.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't forget about the disruption in the pecking order, in the loft.
Above, and beyond everything, make sure that you have enough space inside your loft. Also, do you have a hospital area?
Keep your Pigeons comfortable, and safe/healthy and you should not have any problems.
Overcrouding is cause for problems yet to happen.
Play it safe!


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

cool, thanks im heading out to get them


----------



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

put new birds in with rest andafter 4days let go no problems but i also got 2 white rollers with them and all they do is fly around like rockets,my other birds stpped rolling so i flew all them without 2white ones and they slowed ddown and r back to rollin good again. im going to a swap this weekend and im gonna give them 2 birds away, if someone wants them


----------

